# Muscle Research Thursday Sale...$90 in savings this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 22, 2016)

*Muscle Research Thursday Sales!!!*

*$90 in savings this week!!!*

*We have some bundles on sale such as the Male Libido Stack and Mental Clarity Stack at a substantial savings!!! Also we have Premium Powders Sleep Aid and Test Infusion on sale...Tyler D is on the prowl ladies giving his review on what Test Infusion can do for your man's libido so you may want to check out this video...
*





*We also still are offering Forged MHO Poppers for a steal at $19.99, as well as Bare Performance Nutrition Flight PWO for $29.99. Then get Trojan PCT for FREE with purchase of any Sparta Nutrition Supplement...while supplies last!!!

Don't forget to try the NEW MR Whey Isolate flavors Cinnamon Bun and Strawberry that we now have in the store...they are AWESOME!!!*















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jul 23, 2016)

the test infusion for that price really sticks out to me.I think im going to order a few bottles myself.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jul 25, 2016)

*Monday Morning BUMP!!!*

*Great sale...and um well yeah...don't miss out on this booty...I mean bump...and check out all our great deals!!! Had to see if I could get the attention of our customers. Happy Monday folks and feeling like you could use some Test Infusion right now???*​


----------



## cane87 (Jul 27, 2016)

Last days guys..dig in, if interested.Tomorrow we will be moving on to a new sale.Like we do every thursday of the year.


----------

